# Hello From Washington!



## wltwine (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome, Hope you enjoy it here. There's lots of good info here, your gonna love keeping bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you have a great hive of teachers there!


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

A hale and hardy welcome from another beek in your neck of the woods.


----------



## PiccolaZingara (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes! 

I have been having such a good time pouring through all the wealth of information on these forums, I certainly have a LOT to learn. My first experiences in working with the bees have been terrifying and exciting all together, but things seem to be going as smoothly as I could hope.

I am interested in seeing if there are any Washington beekeepers on here with experience in keeping chemical-free hives? It is my intention not to medicate my hive, and I could certainly use someone experienced to help me through the learning curve!


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I took a bunch of years off, then came back into beekeeping a couple back. So far, I have not medicated, nor have I had reason to. I use small-cell plastic frames in 8-frame equipment w/ screened bottom boards.


----------



## PiccolaZingara (May 4, 2010)

What types of foundation are considered small cell? I am using wax-coated plasticell.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the dadant plasticell is 5.35mm, which is not small-cell. The only small-cell (4.9mm or less) plastic I know of is the MannLake PF-120/100/etc. all plastic frame and foundation. There's probably others.


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Hello PZ, welcome to the forum. So april 30th you started, they should be drawing out comb and the queen should have started laying. Check for eggs so you know she's alright and productive. Good luck and get those honey jars ready!


----------

